# Britney leaves hospital with Dr Phil



## HA (Jan 6, 2008)

Britney leaves hospital with Dr Phil
January 07, 2008 

BRITNEY Spears was released from hospital yesterday, a day after the troubled singer was stripped of access to her two children following a late-night medical drama.

Spears, 26, avoided throngs of paparazzi photographers by leaving Cedars Sinai Medical Centre through a tunnel. 

The scandal-prone pop star, who left the hospital after doctors decided she was no longer a danger to herself, was accompanied by TV psychologist Dr Phil McGraw. 

The talk-show therapist said that after spending an hour with Spears, he was concerned about her mental status and advised her to remain in hospital. 

"My meeting with Britney and some family members this morning in her room at Cedars leaves me convinced more than ever that she is in dire need of both medical and psychological intervention," Dr McGraw said in a statement yesterday. 

"She was released moments before my arrival and was packing when I entered the room. We visited for about an hour before I walked with her to her car. I am very concerned for her." 

The psychologist is reportedly taping a special about Spears for his program, The Dr Phil Show, on Monday - to air in the US on Wednesday - and wanted the singer to appear on the episode. 

Spears was wheeled out of her home and taken to hospital late on Thursday night after refusing to hand over her sons - Sean Preston, 2, and Jayden James, 1 - to the bodyguard of her ex-husband, Kevin Federline, as instructed by a court-ordered visitation agreement. 

She was detained in hospital on a "5150 hold", which allows Californian medical officials to hold a patient against their will for up to 72 hours. 

Under the rule, a hospital can release a patient earlier if they determine they are no longer a danger to themselves or others. 

Reports in the US have speculated Spears had been displaying signs of having bipolar disorder. 

While Spears was being released from the hospital with her father, Jamie, the singer's mother, Lynne, was on the other side of the US at a cemetery in the family's home town of Kentwood, Louisiana. 

She was laying flowers at the grave of her sister, who died last January of breast cancer. 

A Cedars-Sinai spokesperson refused to comment on Spears' admission, citing patient confidentiality rules. 

On Friday, a Los Angeles Superior Court commissioner ordered the children be placed in the sole care of Federline and suspending the pop star's visitation rights until "further order of the court". A hearing, set for January 14, will determine how their bitter custody battle proceeds. 

Dr McGraw has a history of supporting the Spears family. 

In December, after the announcement that Spears' 16-year-old sister, Jamie Lynn, was pregnant, Dr McGraw publicly supported the family, saying "an asset Britney and Jamie Lynn both have is a great and dedicated mother" - Lynne Spears. 

Britney Spears' hospital stay was the latest headline-grabbing incident in the popstar's turbulent life. 

One of the biggest pop successes in the 1990s thanks to her squeaky-clean teen image and chart-topping singles, Spears - a former Mickey Mouse Club member - spent much of last year in and out of alcohol and drug rehabilitation and battling legal problems.\


----------



## Daniel (Jan 6, 2008)

The title of the article is surreal.


----------



## adaptive1 (Jan 6, 2008)

Why would Dr Phil want her to be on his show. I dont see that as being helpful to her at this point, she has been humiliated enough, if he wants to help her, that is wonderful but it could be done privately I would think without making a statement to the media and doing a tv show about it. I know how embarassed I feel about my own issues, I would never go on tv about them, that wouldnt be helpful in the least.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 6, 2008)

It seems Britney may be motivated to appear on the show because it would help her get good publicity.  Of course, that doesn't mean Dr. Phil is doing her a favor.  He certainly is going to get a boost in TV ratings:



> Tuesday - January 8, 2008
> Britney Spears Exclusive
> 
> Dr. Phil pays an exclusive in-hospital visit to Britney Spears. Get the details of his one-on-one with the troubled pop star and learn why it left Dr. Phil "convinced more than ever" that she is in need of a medical and psychological intervention.
> ...


----------



## bbjjre (Jan 6, 2008)

All about getting his fifteen minutes of fame... He is attaching himself to this sad and terrible situation to gain any type of extra attention he can.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 6, 2008)

Exactly. Dr. Phil is a disgrace to his profession. :rant:


----------



## Daniel (Jan 6, 2008)

According to the celebrity site TMZ.com, Britney did not invite Dr. Phil and didn't even know he was coming:



> We're told Britney did not invite him in; she didn't even know he was coming. Sources say it was Brit's parents who told Dr. Phil to go to the hospital. When he walked into her room, we're told, a blindsided Britney walked out -- and eventually came back.
> 
> Sources say Phil tried speaking with Spears for about 15 minutes -- not an hour as Dr. Phil's press release states -- but she wanted none of it. We're told Phil was doing almost all the talking. As for walking with her to the car on her way out -- again, as his release states -- we're told if he was walking behind her, that's news to her. She absolutely was not accompanied by him.
> 
> ...


----------



## MDH (Jan 7, 2008)

The last thing britney spears needs is Dr. Phil trying to assault sanity back into her.


----------



## bbjjre (Jan 7, 2008)

The last thing anybody wants when suffering through a severe emotional crisis is to be bombarded at a hospital by a unwelcome guest looking to make a buck on your tragedy, your hardship and your pain. He needs to back off (and I suspect he will now that he has seen all the negative press he is getting). I can't stand to look at him, him and his giant sized bowling ball head!!!


----------



## lallieth (Jan 7, 2008)

David Baxter said:


> Exactly. Dr. Phil is a disgrace to his profession. :rant:


oh...he has a profession?


----------



## Daniel (Jan 7, 2008)

> oh...he has a profession?



He does sell "I Love Dr. Phil" t-shirts:

I love Dr. Phil T-Shirt

So maybe he is more like a clothing designer than a psychologist


----------



## lallieth (Jan 7, 2008)

Daniel said:


> He does sell "I Love Dr. Phil" t-shirts:
> 
> I love Dr. Phil T-Shirt
> 
> So maybe he is more like a clothing designer than a psychologist


lol


----------



## Halo (Jan 7, 2008)

Dr. Phil Cancels His Britney Spears Show

Jan. 7, 2008, 3:05 PM EST

Television's "Dr. Phil" McGraw has pulled the plug on plans for a one-hour show that was to examine Britney Spears' latest public meltdown.

In a statement posted Monday on his Web site, McGraw said the 26-year-old pop star's situation was "too intense" for him to go forward with the show. He didn't say whether he planned to reschedule.

Spears was hospitalized Thursday night after a child custody dispute with ex-husband Kevin Federline resulted in an hours-long standoff with police. On Friday, a court commissioner gave sole physical and legal custody of 1-year-old Jayden James and 2-year-old Sean Preston to Federline.

McGraw said he met with Spears for an hour Saturday before she left the hospital.


----------



## Into The Light (Jan 7, 2008)

too intense? i doubt it. i think he must have realized this wasn't a good move image wise.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 7, 2008)

According to a popular celebrity gossip site, Dr. Phil did this mainly because Britney's parents, which were scheduled to appear for the taping of the show today, canceled at the last minute.  The public pressure was certainly another factor but may have been secondary.


----------



## ladylore (Jan 7, 2008)

I just don't understand how a psychologist like him (his he a psychologist?) doesn't know that alcohol and drugs basically always short circuit certain parts of the brain. alcohol short curcuits certain and different drugs effect other parts of the brain. All addicts and alcoholics have metal health issues because of this. Its been scientifically proven and is what I was taught during early recovery. Sheesh.

I am glad he changed his mind.


----------



## Into The Light (Jan 7, 2008)

Daniel said:


> He does sell "I Love Dr. Phil" t-shirts:
> 
> I love Dr. Phil T-Shirt
> 
> So maybe he is more like a clothing designer than a psychologist



let's design a "I love Dr. B" t-shirt :lol:


----------



## Halo (Jan 7, 2008)

Into The Light said:


> let's design a "I love Dr. B" t-shirt :lol:



Sounds awesome :love-it:  I'd buy one :cool2:

But of course we would have to make the back of the shirt with :homer: holding :spam: 

:bad:


----------

